# Which supplement?



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok so from what I've read Rep-Cal and Herptivite are the recommended and most widely used supplements for darts. I was browsing and making a list of the supplies I'm ordering (flies, supplements, etc.) when I saw this "all in one" supplement made by T-Rex/Repashy Superfoods:
Josh's Frogs - Repashy Calcium Plus ICB (4 oz) - Vitamins/Supplements

The other appealing thing was it's added color enhancers (full spectrum even) so I wouldn't have to buy three seperate products, one of which wouldn't have noticable benefits for the blue frogs I plan on getting. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

So I'm thinking that I'm gonna try this stuff anyway. I've researched some other boards, etc, and there doesn't seem to be a reason NOT to try it... I still won't have frogs for a few months though so feel free to straighten me out if you have any input.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

insteresting, never heard of it, i might give it a try also.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

I have always used Rep-Cal and Herptivite but have been doing some recent research on the Dendrocare Vitamin & Mineral Supplement.. I may give it a try.

Dendrocare Vitamin & Mineral Supplement: Dart Frog Shop

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/27754-dendrocare-vitamin-mineral-supplement.html


----------



## jules77 (Dec 2, 2007)

I just got my dendrocare in the mail from the jungle, I was looking for something without beta carotene for my breeders. Hoping to have stronger clutches to make rearing a little easier...


----------



## chicco (Jan 6, 2009)

so are their any specific differences between using Herptivite with REP-CAL...or just using Dendrocare?

whats encouraged?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm. I'm looking for a list of the specific contents of Dendrocare (% or weights ratios). If anyone finds it post it here and I'll do the same.

*EDIT* lol So yes... once again the answer is the search bar at the top of my screen...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/21504-recomend-vitamins-supplements-3.html 
See page 3, post #23. 

According to the statements following post #23 an ideal ratio of vitamin A: D3 is 10:1 but using the calculation provided I'm getting 120:1 (for the Repashy ICB)? Feel free to jump in and correct my math if need be. I didn't factor in the vitamin E ratio because... I couldn't find the IU/mg for vitamin E *facepalm*. Maybe someone who understands the whole thing better will drop by .


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you correcting the calculation for the beta carotene in the supplement? The way vitamin levels are reported is by the figuring out the equivalence of conversion of beta carotene to retinol plus retinol (if present in the supplement). So you would need to calculate out the equivalence for the beta carotene contained in the supplement and then subtract it from the reported vitamin A level and then use the corrected number to calculate out the ratio of A3. I think you will find that the corrected number is the correct ratio. 

Ed


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been supplementing with Dendrocare for 10 months now. All my darts seem to respond well to it. Breeding has increased, along with weight and coloration. I still use Rep cal every other feeding and I feed 3-4 times a week. an observation is that it is a much finer powder than herpti vit , which may make for easier absorption?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Ed said:


> Are you correcting the calculation for the beta carotene in the supplement? The way vitamin levels are reported is by the figuring out the equivalence of conversion of beta carotene to retinol plus retinol (if present in the supplement). So you would need to calculate out the equivalence for the beta carotene contained in the supplement and then subtract it from the reported vitamin A level and then use the corrected number to calculate out the ratio of A3. I think you will find that the corrected number is the correct ratio.
> 
> Ed



Thanks! Much appreciated Ed. 


So I'll try the Repashy ICB, and maybe I'll use Dendrocare as the other supplement for rotation since it's getting good reviews here. I think a little more word of mouth research is in order on all counts though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Been using dendrocare for almost 3 years exclusively. I like it, the frogs like it. healthy animals, good eggs healthy tads no sls


----------

